# New cookbook woot! And food stuff



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I got a new cookbook from The Honest Kitchen that I'm excited about.  It has some great recipes, some with their stuff, some not with their stuff. Some you can share with your pup! :w00t:

We still have plenty of JFFD powder packets for the DIY. Tucker does not seem so crazy about the fish flavor that we just finished up. I'm sort of wondering though, if he burnt his mouth on it, I nuke it a bit and may have not let cool off enough one time  so that might be my fault.

I'm thinking of trying something in the crock pot next, hmm, I wonder if I could just put all the JFFD ingredients into a crock pot and make it that way. Ooooo...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Shelly is the Honest Kitchen processed food?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Monica Segal Honest Kitchen Book?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

www.thehonestkitchen.com

The book is by Lucy Postins, the creator of The Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated food, and the only dog food food which can truly say it is Human Grade. It is also made in a human food processing plant.  This is my favorite company. (Book uses real food and some recipes use some of their mixes)

Unfortunately, Tucker does not like their regular formulas. I think it's just that he's not used to the texture. I can, however, use their base mixes in some of my home made foods. It's great for making puploafs and such so I think we are going to start keeping some base mix on hand.

At the moment I still have plenty of Just Food For Dogs, DIY packets left-I'm going to be making the hamburger and potato this weekend but I'm going to try to make it in the crockpot into a bit of a stew.

The Honest Kitchen is my absolute favorite dog food company, next would be Fromm  

The Honest Kitchen has a sale going on right now(I think this week only) for two of it's base mixes and it's duck formula, it's buy one get one. I suggest testing samples before you commit though. Still so sad that Tucker doesn't like it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My all time favorite too! Love, love Honest Kitchen! Even Lacie is doing great off the Preference and it was the ONLY food my internist agreed to next to yuck RC.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> My all time favorite too! Love, love Honest Kitchen! Even Lacie is doing great off the Preference and it was the ONLY food my internist agreed to next to yuck RC.


So your internist liked Honest Kitchen? I'm really wanting to get my two off RC Hepatic, but with Riley's MVD can't help but worry. What is the protein percentage?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> So your internist liked Honest Kitchen? I'm really wanting to get my two off RC Hepatic, but with Riley's MVD can't help but worry. What is the protein percentage?


I'm bad~I do not know exactly but it's not as high as what I was feeding Lacie prior to her getting sick, high protein isn't so much of an issue for us as finding a protein she can tolerate.
Internist okay HK as long as it was the Preference. I have to add a novel protein for Lacies IBD.
I found this read on the HK website for you~someone asking about % for her MVD malt.
Protein in Dog Food | How Much Protein to Feed Dog | The Honest Kitchen
Both my girls love HK and are thriving off it.
Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I'm bad~I do not know exactly but it's not as high as what I was feeding Lacie prior to her getting sick, high protein isn't so much of an issue for us as finding a protein she can tolerate.
> Internist okay HK as long as it was the Preference. I have to add a novel protein for Lacies IBD.
> I found this read on the HK website for you~someone asking about % for her MVD malt.
> Protein in Dog Food | How Much Protein to Feed Dog | The Honest Kitchen
> ...


Wow! Thanks Joanne! I think I am going to try this! I wasn't aware of it at all! It will be easy to adjust the protein level with this food.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw that Michelle posted a buy one get one free sale that The Honest Kitchen is running for those who use it. I don't but here's the info: Hurry! Exclusive BOGO Dog Food Special Extended!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting about this Shelley!
We tried THK a while ago and mine didn't like it - I think it was the consistency, too soupy. I will have to try it again and play around with the amount of water to add. It is such a great food. I would like to add it to our rotation. I hope they will like it!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Just saw that Michelle posted a buy one get one free sale that The Honest Kitchen is running for those who use it. I don't but here's the info: Hurry! Exclusive BOGO Dog Food Special Extended!


Thanks for adding the link!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, I did it, The deal was too good to pass up. I ordered two 3lb boxes of hale. I won't just be re hydrating it and adding meat I'll be making puploafs and cooking it into things. I'm sure he'll eat it that way. I noticed the grain free kindly, is mostly sold out  I'm really not that into the grain free hype anyway. The hale is made with ancient grains.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Just saw that Michelle posted a buy one get one free sale that The Honest Kitchen is running for those who use it. I don't but here's the info: Hurry! Exclusive BOGO Dog Food Special Extended!


Yup.I just got some base mix a month ago, recommended by a freind and it's really great.I used it with Rylee and Bitsy at first, but I use it for all my fluffs now..I just saw that bogo offer yesterday and shared it on FB.. Great deal.I get the 10 pound one.
I got the Preference mix.. they're out of the Kindly...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Our grand-pup (who never used to want to eat) eats the HK Love mixed with Stella & Chewy's...no more feeding problems, yay! I've tried it with my allergy girl, Bayleigh, but she's allergic to the squash even if its only a little


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy that i read this thread, i had no idea about the Kindly by Honest Kitchen. I'm currently feeding Vital Essentials frozen raw patties, it's all protein based and i was going to be adding vegetables to help lower the protein content. When i read about the Kindly Base i think it's exactly what i need. Chloe and Kelly have a problem with yeast and Primal and Stella and Chewy's both have fruits and some of the Primal formulas have yams, so not good for dogs prone to yeast. With the Kindly formula the potatoes and fruits have been eliminated so now i don't have to shop and chop veggies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this works for the kids especially Chloe and Kelly. I ordered it on Sunday and should receive Wednesday, can't wait to try it out. :biggrin:


----------

